# Couple of pictures from 1-23-07



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry not my loader.:crying:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

///////////


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

.............


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Me waving:waving:


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

man o man that is the stuff we have been looking for here but it is as elusive as the damn abominable snowman.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

yzf1000_rider;358371 said:


> man o man that is the stuff we have been looking for here but it is as elusive as the damn abominable snowman.


LOL, funny. But also very true! That'd be awesome to get that much snow.


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

hey we have the same set up fordf250etnd cab black boss plow except I have daniels pull plow on back. think im getting rid of the ford though. rides to rough sick of geting bounced around. hey you in need of any lawn equipment for next year?. my buddy who I share space with is selling out, just going to do hard scapes. also im selling my lesco viper with peco bag system angd jcro rake it only has 300hrs on it and its 5yrs old just never use it.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

hey mole you got any family on long island? my aunts last name is molnar she has been married to a molnar for about 30 years?


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

no I hear that all the time molnar is like smith in hungray. My mother and her sister married two molnars that are not related both lived about 20 mins from each other.


----------



## lazerslicer (Nov 1, 2005)

yzf1000_rider;358371 said:


> man o man that is the stuff we have been looking for here but it is as elusive as the damn abominable snowman.


im in new baltimore mich and im jealous as hell and i know u r r we ever going to get any snow?


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

it dont look like it is ever going to snow enough here they keep giving us these little 1 and 1.5 inchers and it just aint cutting it. maybe this will turn into another blizzard of 78? hopefully.


----------

